
 The magic of conditional operator - wglb
http://stas-blogspot.blogspot.com/2011/12/java-conditional-operator-magic.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StasBlog+%28Stas%27s+blog%29
======
wglb
On thought on reading this: Should programs be puzzles?

